# Transporting your deeks to the field...



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Wondering how you guys go about getting all your decoys out into the fields....sometimes the fields are too wet to drive on or the farmers will not allow you too. What do you guys do? I've got several large 4 cornered bags with 4 handles on each corner, I can load em up and with the help of a hunting buddy and a couple trips, we can get everything to the X. Thinking about buying an Otter sled for those days when I'm the lone gunner. Any other ideas guys?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Invest in Realgeese Silloheutes. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bags and a sled. Lots of trips, lots of sweat and swearing


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Scratching my head and thinking about "direction" as I gear up for this next season. I say that because in the past, my happy hunting grounds involved small farms & small flocks. Farms/fields of about 40 to 100 ac and family groups of geese, maybe several flocks of 15 to 60 birds in a morning. With that in mind I carry ( in my truck) enough junk for that hunt. I joined a group that has a 1400 ac. farm consisting of large corn fields. I'm thinking "bigger spreads" in the late season.
My problem, most fowlers hunting here in central Va. feel the full body goose decoy is the only way to go, that equals a bigger investment and maybe an enclosed trailer. *OR*, maybe I can/should be thinking silos,shells in addition to the full bodies I already have.

Question?????? you guys here along the Atlantic Flyway feel the " flocked head full body" is the way to go or do you have shells& silos to make up your spread. I could add several stacks of shells & silos alot cheaper than full bodies and buying a trailer to haul all the junk around. *But*, I want to "kill em,not flare em"


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

From what I have read and seen on tv shows, quite a few people on the East Coast use Realgeese sillo's. I personally use them alot here in the Central Flyway with good luck. I haven't noticed a difference between them and the fullbodies I run. I also run them together with success.

People use sillosocks, silhouettes, deadlys, shells, and fullbodies and everyone kills geese. Decoys will be the last thing to flair geese. Blind, dogs, and other items will flair alot more birds then a decoy will.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Blhunter I 2nd that. Get what you can afford, what you can carry and go have a blast.

If hunting those small patches is producing the results you want, WHY change?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is the point of having 20 dozen fullbodies when you can't get them into the field? :-? :-?


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Personally I only use shells because of this reason and probably kill just as many geese as somebody with all full bodies. Two bags with 60 decoys or more and a couple sleds to carry them on and your gloden!


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Starting to agree. I have learned that most of the guys on the lease use ATV to tote their stuff out in the fields. I've got one too and a utility trailer to tote it around. I think I will add to the sides, make a rack for more shells,silos and a place to carry a couple blinds, then bars across the top for a slead. I can carry my full bodies in my truck. Maybe.... over time I will be tired of loading up and unloading after the hunts....but I think it will work!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I hunt a couple of fields that during the later part of the early season and during the late season here in PA, the fields get really SOGGY and we are forced to hump our gear and deeks in about a quater mile to some spots from the road. Each of us picked up one of those wheeled push/pull carts and we use mainly GHG and Higdon shells with full bodies interspersed for realism even though we could probably leave the full bodies in the trucks half of the time. With up to five of hunting and toting his own cart, we've gotten it down to pretty much a "science" as to what gear and deeks go where and who packs out what at the end of the day. Still...I do hate the mud!! First and foremost though we ALWAYS respect the land owners wishes as to wether or not we can drive to a hunt site. When the snow starts flying and it's still mucky, we simply switch to those large poly tobaggans you can get at Tru-Value for around 20 bucks. We usually just "mule train" them behind a wheeler and let me tell you, it's nice to actually NOT be exhausted and drenched in sweat by the time you finally get to settle into your blind and wait for shooting light for a change!! Especially on those COLD, SOGGY days!! :beer:


----------



## LETemLand (Mar 3, 2010)

On thoe wet days we like to use a plastic bed liner from a pickup that we reinforced with a few 2by4s and some hooks for straps and a tarp sercured in the front big enough to cover the decoys. Get a couple seed sacks and your good to go. We like it cause it doesn't take up alot of room. Most of the time it goes on top the decoys upside down in the trailer fits perfect and its the first thing out.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another way I have carried in the full bodies is get a long piece of conduit or dowel. 10 Ft or better. You can run your decoy feet or bases through it and two guys put on shoulders and walk. We could get about 2 doz at a time of big foots (a doz on each pole). So four guys could get 4 doz decoys in on one trip. For Avery on motion bases we drilled a small hole in the bottom of the decoy and just looped wire through it. Then slid that wire on the pole. The wire is hidden on the bottom of the decoy. Then you can carry a back pack style blind or other things all in one trip.


----------



## onegun (May 10, 2010)

im building a light wieght trailer to pull by hand. give me acouple weeks and should be done. im tired of pulling sleds in the mud!


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

You say liteweight, What kind of wheels are you planning on using???? You will need something with a wide footprint to plow thru the mud.


----------

